# "znajdować" w znaczeniu "sądzić"



## majlo

Czy spotkaliście się kiedykolwiek z takim użyciem? Dla mnie to ewidentna kalka z angielskiego, np. _How do you find my new shoes?_, jednak wczoraj się z tym spotkałem ("Jak znajdujecie moje nowe lustro?") i rzekomo jest to poprawne użycie. Czy ktoś z was wie coś więcej na ten temat?


----------



## BezierCurve

Zdarzało się; w lekturach, zdaje się w "Lalce" i w filmach opartych na książkach z tamtego okresu. Czasem używamy tego dla żartu z moją dziewczyną.


----------



## Ben Jamin

To nie jest kalka z angielskiego, to wyrażenie istnieje w języku polskim już co najmniej od 1. połowy XIX wieku. Kalka może być raczej  z niemieckiego (wie findest du es) albo z francuskiego (comment tu trouves cela). W tych czasach angielski język był w Polsce mało znany. Wyrażenie takim starociom jak ja dobrze znane.


----------



## Thomas1

Jak  znajdujesz...? wątek znaleziony na forum.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Jak znajdujesz...? wątek znaleziony na forum.


 Czyli, bezwiednie kalkujemy poprzednią dyskusję.


----------



## majlo

Thomas1 said:


> Jak  znajdujesz...? wątek znaleziony na forum.



O! Sam się w nim nawet wypowiedziałem. No cóż, trudno spamiętać wszystkie swoje posty.


----------



## miguell

Wg słownika PWN:
"_daw._ «ocenić stan czegoś, co się zobaczyło po przyjściu gdzieś»"

Wg mnie brzmi to nienaturalnie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

miguell said:


> Wg słownika PWN:
> "_daw._ «ocenić stan czegoś, co się zobaczyło po przyjściu gdzieś»"
> 
> Wg mnie brzmi to nienaturalnie.


 Może po prostu nie czytałeś tekstów, w których to wyrażenie występuje. W mowie potocznej dzisiaj jest to faktycznie rzadkie.


----------

